# Sister Immaculata



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2013)

Two Irish nuns were sitting at traffic light in their car when a bunch of
rowdy drunks pulls up alongside of them. "Hey, show us your teats, ye
bloody penguins!" shouts one of the drunks.



The Mother Superior turns to Sister Immaculata, "I don't think they know
who we are - show them your cross."



So Sister Immaculata rolls down her window and shouts, "Screw off ye
little fookin wankers, before I come over there and rip yer balls off!"



Sister Immaculata looks back at the Mother Superior and asks, "Was that
cross enough?"


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2013)

:th_roflmao:


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 6, 2013)

Bout to bust a gut!

Great one, Dave!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 6, 2013)

LMAO!!!!!

Kat


----------



## Dutch (Oct 11, 2013)

Dang, glad I finished my coffee before I read this!

Thanks for the laugh Dave!


----------



## smokinmad (Oct 12, 2013)

Dave...Thanks...I needed that....

Ron


----------

